# Mike & Molly season finale pulled



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In case anyone wonders why Mike & Molly was set as new, but a rerun, they pulled it at the last minute, as a tornado is part of the plot.

It will air at a later date, but that has not been set.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

You know, this PC crap Is getting way out of control, next they will be saying Grandma didn't die she's just on a very long vacation that she wont be coming back from.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> You know, this PC crap Is getting way out of control, next they will be saying Grandma didn't die she's just on a very long vacation that she wont be coming back from.


This isn't being PC; it's being respectful to those in Oklahoma who lost everything, including their lives. At least 51 people -- including at least 20 children -- were killed... have some respect.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure the episode will eventually air .. No need for the network to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> This isn't being PC; it's being respectful to those in Oklahoma who lost everything, including their lives. At least 51 people -- including at least 20 children -- were killed... have some respect.


I have respect and believe in Jesus Christ and my heart weeps for them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel for the people in OK but I'm tired of the networks deciding what I may or may not find disturbing. No more M&M for me, SL deleted.

And before you folks start calling me names... I was on the fence with M&M to begin with, this just seals the deal.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> This isn't being PC; it's being respectful to those in Oklahoma who lost everything, including their lives. At least 51 people -- including at least 20 children -- were killed... have some respect.


Lots of tornadoes do lots of damage and take lots of lives every spring. Many of them don't make the national news.

Didn't like the show anyways, so no matter.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think a big part of it is that it was something that happened that day. Taking this to an extreme, would it be OK to have a show or movie about terrorists bringing a building down on 9/11?

Tornados happen, especially there due to the geography, but it probably isn't the best idea to have a comedy with a tornado subplot right then. They likely wouldn't do this if it was just an EF1 etc without the casualties.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think a big part of it is that it was something that happened that day. Taking this to an extreme, would it be OK to have a show or movie about terrorists bringing a building down on 9/11?
> 
> Tornados happen, especially there due to the geography, but it probably isn't the best idea to have a comedy with a tornado subplot right then. They likely wouldn't do this if it was just an EF1 etc without the casualties.


People get shot daily, car accidents happen daily, people die daily, it rains somewhere every day and so on... Using your example we should never air shows that show people being shot, car accidents, people dying, scenes with rain and so on... Yeah, sorry I don't need people deciding what I do and don't like based on "current events". Let me decide if I want to watch a show involving a tornado on a day there was a tornado, and that happens QUITE often this time of year.

And to answer your question... Yes, it would be ok to have shown a show about terrorists bringing down a building on 9/11. You don't have to watch it if you don't want to or let your DVR catch it and you watch it another day.

I don't need someone to "protect" me from TV shows that show things that happen in real life.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> At least 51 people -- including at least 20 children -- were killed... have some respect.


24 people total, 9 are children.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think it's different than things that are every day occurrences. I also think that there would be a lot of negative publicity if it was shown last night. CBS aired the episode of Person of Interest that had a suicide bomber about a month after the Boston bombings, with a disclaimer. That was probably on schedule. They just felt that was not the right way to go last night.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> 24 people total, 9 are children.


That was revised after my initial post; I had used CNN. My bad.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Lots of tornadoes do lots of damage and take lots of lives every spring. Many of them don't make the national news.
> 
> Didn't like the show anyways, so no matter.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> 24 people total, 9 are children.


I live in Oklahoma and on my way in this morning they were saying that number as been up'd to over 90 now. I will see if I can find a link online to confirm that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat:

Why don't you cut the cord?


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

It's not like tornadoes are new, it's just a slow news cycle so all the national news outlets have picked it up.

Pulling a fictional TV show is just stupid, or smart if you want to look at it that way. They are getting free advertising for this show by pulling it, hoping more people will watch it when it finally airs. In reality though, when they do stuff like this, the core viewers usually lose interest or don't remember to watch it when it does air.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think it's different than things that are every day occurrences. I also think that there would be a lot of negative publicity if it was shown last night. CBS aired the episode of Person of Interest that had a suicide bomber about a month after the Boston bombings, with a disclaimer. That was probably on schedule. They just felt that was not the right way to go last night.


In "tornado alley" this time of year tornadoes are pretty much an every day occurrence. I wouldn't expect anyone to pull a show that had a hurricane just because my area just had one, that's stupid. What they did with Person Of Interest was perfect, show a disclaimer and let the public decide if they wanted to watch. Don't make the decision for them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That was revised after my initial post; I had used CNN. My bad.


Yeah, I wasn't calling you out or anything. Just making sure updated numbers were being used.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I live in Oklahoma and on my way in this morning they were saying that number as been up'd to over 90 now. I will see if I can find a link online to confirm that.


I've checked several news sources and they all say 24 according to "The Medical Examiner in Moore, OK".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree with the decision to postpone the episode -- no biggie.
It's not just being pc, but respectful of the victims' raw pain.
If you would pull a show for that reason alone, then you are
an insensitive clod anyway and your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RunnerRL, Networks decide every day what shows are good for you (or not). This really isn't much different than that. They made a business decision based on the facts at hand.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I agree with the decision to postpone the episode -- no biggie.
> It's not just being pc, but respectful of the victims' raw pain.
> If you would pull a show for that reason alone, then you are
> an insensitive clod anyway and your opinion doesn't matter.


Ummm... The victims couldn't watch the episode so I'm not sure how it would be "respectful to their pain" not to show it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> RunnerRL, Networks decide every day what shows are good for you (or not). This really isn't much different than that. They made a business decision based on the facts at hand.


No they don't. They decide what shows to purchase for air and from there I decide what I want to watch from their shows. They don't, and should never, make decisions for as to what I may or may not find offensive, hurtful, etc.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's kinda a big deal when kids in school are killed and still trapped. This isn't just another tornado. Were any of you all who are downplaying this event and unhappy, this affected when the Bruins and Penguins canceled their game? Or when the Saints relocated after Katrina?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It's kinda a big deal when kids in school are killed and still trapped. This isn't just another tornado. Were any of you all who are downplaying this event and unhappy, this affected when the Bruins and Penguins canceled their game? Or when the Saints relocated after Katrina?


I feel bad for them, I really do, but the truth of the matter is kids are killed daily worldwide. If they pulled TV shows that depicted events that killed or harmed children over time we'd have zero TV left to watch. Again, I wouldn't expect a network to pull a show on a hurricane after my area was hit by a hurricane. Even if I could watch it, which I doubt I could, it wouldn't offend me.

I'm not sure about the Bruins/Penguins game but I'm pretty sure that was called for logistic reasons (The city was shut down). As for the Saints that's not a good comparison since they had to relocate because they had no stadium.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Storm rolled through about 3:30 local time. It was probably 4:30 or 5:00 before the scope was fully known.

Show airs at 8:30 local. No one in OK would have been watching; all tuned to news. Most programming preempted by local news anyways.

So, what difference would it have made to viewers in Seattle or Detroit or Miami?

What if the storm had not rolled in for another 2 or 3 hours? Or even during the show?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I have to say their hearts may have been in the right place, but this really makes no sense. IF you're going to pull a show because something in real life is too similar, then you should never make such a show in the first place.

What does a show like CSI or NCIS do when there are crimes every day? Somebody somewhere lives in a town where someone was brutally murdered when that week's episode airs and shows a murder plot...

Fiction is fiction... people do know the difference. You can choose not to watch if it hits too close to home for you.

I feel for people directly affected by this particular tornado (as I would any natural disaster victims) and I can assure you that the LAST thing on any of their minds was whether Mike & Molly aired and did it feature a tornado in its episode... As is usually the case when the PC Patrol strikes, it is "fixing" a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> People get shot daily, car accidents happen daily, people die daily, it rains somewhere every day and so on... Using your example we should never air shows that show people being shot, car accidents, people dying, scenes with rain and so on... Yeah, sorry I don't need people deciding what I do and don't like based on "current events". Let me decide if I want to watch a show involving a tornado on a day there was a tornado, and that happens QUITE often this time of year.


I think there is a difference between this epic event and a car accident. A car accident really only affects those involved and while the end result can be tragic, the numbers are small.

This was an event that millions of people watched unfold in the era of 24/7 news. There are multiple channels and websites providing updates constantly. People who have never been to OK now have a connection to the event.

I think the writers should have known better to schedule an episode with a tornado in the middle of tornado season. This is actually on them.

I agree with CBS on this one provided they do show it at a later time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The victims are more than just those in Moore ... or even those who had their whole evening of programming taken away because their local station decided to cover the news, There are people across the country with ties to somebody in Moore or the Oklahoma City area. They probably didn't give a damn what was on TV last night wondering if their loved one was involved (if they had not heard good news yet). But pulling a comedy show about a natural disaster isn't a bad idea. Wait for better weather.

As far as the arguments of "there are tornados everyday" ... this was not an everyday tornado. At the time the decision was made we were in our second day of storms and more were on the way. The storm front stretched up to Chicago ... the location where the show is set. Someone made the decision not to be funny.

There are plenty of other channels on TV ... watch one. Or watch _Twister_ via an on demand offering. It is only TV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I think there is a difference between this epic event and a car accident. A car accident really only affects those involved and while the end result can be tragic, the numbers are small.
> 
> This was an event that millions of people watched unfold in the era of 24/7 news. There are multiple channels and websites providing updates constantly. People who have never been to OK now have a connection to the event.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. This is not an "epic event" by any means. This is a yearly occurrence for those living in "Tornado Alley".


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with the PC comment and just shook my head when I heard the story. I think it is more CBS trying to inject themselves into the situation. If you are truly affected in any way from that tornado the last thing you would care about was what Mike and Molly are doing for the season finale. This way CBS can earn some fake brownie points with everyone who thinks they actually care. Of course the other side is if CBS did air it there absolutely would be some special interest bottom feeder who would get TONS of coverage from the same media vultures who are on the scene right now trying to milk it for all they can.

As for the 9/11 example, by that night and the next day when absolutely every station was still running 24/7 coverage of the same rehashed stuff I would have gladly watched just about anything else.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I respectfully disagree. This is not an "epic event" by any means. This is a yearly occurrence for those living in "Tornado Alley".


Since when is an EF5 a yearly occurrence?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Destructive tornadoes are, but 5s are quite common:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes

And it's turning out that this one wasn't as bad as many first though. Certainly not 'Epic' as compared to Joplin or Greensburg. The biggest oddity here is that it's the second time on almost the same track.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ Destructive tornadoes are, but 5s are quite common:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes
> 
> And it's turning out that this one wasn't as bad as many first though. Certainly not 'Epic' as compared to Joplin or Greensburg. The biggest oddity here is that it's the second time on almost the same track.


It was an EF5, the most strongest type.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ But not uncommon or epic.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ But not uncommon or epic.


There's only been 9, 4 were from the same storm. How is 9 EF5 common?? And how is the most powerful classification not epic?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And if you go back to F5, before they went to EF, there were none from 2000-2006. What is "epic", if this isn't? Greensburg? Fewer deaths but 95% of the town destroyed. Joplin, the deadliest tornado since 1947 and costliest in US history?

This thread certainly has taken a turn I did not anticipate. It really was meant as an FYI for people that record the show...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> There's only been 9, 4 were from the same storm. How is 9 EF5 common??


Huh? Look at the Wiki List I posted above. Lots more than 9.

The 1925 Tri-State could be called 'epic' This one wasn't even close.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you factor in F5's, sure. But certainly not a yearly event even then. It can be several years without one. I admit however I'm not an expert in the Fujita scale and how the Enhanced scale differs.

I guess if you take the average, 59 F and EF 5's since 1953 that's about one a year but I think that's skewed by events like the 1974 and 2011 super outbreaks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Huh? Look at the Wiki List I posted above. Lots more than 9.


You're counting F5s... Look at Section 2, Official EF5 Tornadoes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes#Official_EF5_tornadoes


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But are EF5's enough different (stronger) than an F5 that they can't be compared in damage/intensity?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No difference at all,.

Every storm on that page is the same relative strength and intensity regardless of moniker.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Since when is an EF5 a yearly occurrence?


There are multiple tornadoes every year in "Tornado Alley". The people that live there should expect them just like we expect Hurricanes down here and prepare for them.

There may not be an EF 5 every year, but they do happen quite often. More often than a Cat 5 hurricane, that's for sure.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> There's only been 9, 4 were from the same storm. How is 9 EF5 common?? And how is the most powerful classification not epic?


9? You might want to review the list again... I count 60 and that includes 7 on 4/3/74 alone!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> And if you go back to F5, before they went to EF, there were none from 2000-2006. What is "epic", if this isn't? Greensburg? Fewer deaths but 95% of the town destroyed. Joplin, the deadliest tornado since 1947 and costliest in US history?
> 
> This thread certainly has taken a turn I did not anticipate. It really was meant as an FYI for people that record the show...


Epic would be if a single tornado took out multiple towns like hurricanes do. Sandy, now that was epic.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You're counting F5s... Look at Section 2, Official EF5 Tornadoes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes#Official_EF5_tornadoes


Ok, so you want to single those out, fine... There are 9 in the past 6 years (since they added the E). That averages out to more than one a year, again hardly epic. 4 in one day, 6 in one year... Quite common I'd say.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> But are EF5's enough different (stronger) than an F5 that they can't be compared in damage/intensity?


They are the same, they just changed the name of the scale in 2007. Someone just wants to be picky.

See, they are the same:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_an_F5_tornado_and_an_EF5_tornado

Oh, and the scale goes to 12 so a 5 is hardly "epic".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> This is not an "epic event" by any means.


I suppose it's only an "epic event" when it's _your_ home that is completely destroyed.
Get a little empathy.

Geez!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I suppose it's only an "epic event" when it's _your_ home that is completely destroyed.
> Get a little empathy.
> 
> Geez!


Is it epic to them? Absolutely... However in the grand scale of things this isn't an "epic storm" at all.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Is it epic to them? Absolutely... However in the grand scale of things this isn't an "epic storm" at all.


I suppose it's good that you have such a "grand scale" perspective. That way, calamities all around the world (Bangladesh, Japan, Thialand, Katrina, Syrian refugees, Mt. St. Helen, and on and on) won't rise to your attention or concern. What would it take for you, with your lofty "grand scale" view, to show a little human empathy?

It's good that you can rise above it all. How convenient for you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Epic would be if a single tornado took out multiple towns like hurricanes do. Sandy, now that was epic.


So based on that definition, no tornado incident could be epic, since a super outbreak would be excluded, even though they are spawned by the same weather system and can include hundreds of tornados in one day.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread is epic ..


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm actually expecting it to be shut down, I should have stopped after the first post...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Epic would be if a single tornado took out multiple towns


Like the 1925 Tri-State


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I suppose it's good that you have such a "grand scale" perspective. That way, calamities all around the world (Bangladesh, Japan, Thialand, Katrina, Syrian refugees, Mt. St. Helen, and on and on) won't rise to your attention or concern. What would it take for you, with your lofty "grand scale" view, to show a little human empathy?
> 
> It's good that you can rise above it all. How convenient for you.


As I've said before "I feel bad for them", clearly you missed that and only chose what you could use as ammunition to mount an attack.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> You know, this PC crap Is getting way out of control, next they will be saying Grandma didn't die she's just on a very long vacation that she wont be coming back from.





oldschoolecw said:


> You know, this PC crap Is getting way out of control, next they will be saying Grandma didn't die she's just on a very long vacation that she wont be coming back from.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

You need some compassion! It's just TV!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The goal of CBS is not to be PC, to be sensitive or insensitive, or anything else. It is to make money.

So in a very short time, with incomplete information, CBS made a business decision; to not air a comedy about a tornado. They didn't think of in terms of PC. They thought in terms of money, weighing the costs of pulling episode (ad revenue and momentum) against bad press of not pulling the episode.

If it had been a drama, they might have left the episode, perhaps. But a comedy? Yeah, I can see that.

Sure, some people will miss their means of escaping from the daily world--yet wait... They will have a new episode to look forward to later. 

My prayers go out to the people who are recovering from the tornadoes, the families, not just in Moore.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What I don't get is why CBS didn't just change guide data and air a news special about it as well...a national 30 min update would have been fine at that time....

I think if you feel its that important to pull a show, you should back it up by giving it proper coverage.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree that a news update would have been a better choice.

About "epic" in the context of tornadoes. The only definition offered by Dictionary.com for "epic" that doesn't involve poetry and literature is "of unusually great size or extent." The May 18-21, 2013 tornado outbreak qualifies as "epic" IMHO. It was a multiple day event affecting a large swath of the country. We don't measure each gust of wind in a hurricane to find the "epic" gust. And we don't measure each individual tornado touchdown in a tornado outbreak as the "epic" touchdown. We look at the whole.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> The only definition offered by Dictionary.com for "epic" that doesn't involve poetry and literature is "of unusually great size or extent." The May 18-21, 2013 tornado outbreak qualifies as "epic" IMHO.


Nope. Not all that unusual. There were really only a few storms and the one that got all the news wasn't as bad as it was made out to be. Bad for those directly affected, but not in comparison to others.

This one only logged around 50 tornadoes, whereas the April 2011 event logged over 350.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Epic would be if a single tornado took out multiple towns like hurricanes do. Sandy, now that was epic.


The world had more than a 20-30 minute warning for Sandy. Hurricanes are much more survivable. The survivability of a tornado comes from their smaller size and less of a chance of being hit.



Nick said:


> I suppose it's only an "epic event" when it's _your_ home that is completely destroyed.
> Get a little empathy.


Spot on!



RunnerFL said:


> As I've said before "I feel bad for them", clearly you missed that and only chose what you could use as ammunition to mount an attack.


Making several posts in a row and "dominating" a thread does tend to bring focus to you as a poster. Yes, you feel bad for the tornado victims. But it seems that you're also wound up over the postponement of a 30 minute comedy show. A lot of angst over a 30 minute comedy. What some people would consider a stupid TV show.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

You know, "epic" is kind of in the eye of the beholder. This storm was pretty "epic" from my perspective:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_2009_tornado_outbreak#Murfreesboro_tornado

"Only" two people were killed, despite the hundreds of houses utterly destroyed and the nearly 1,000 homes and businesses damaged. That was a pretty damn lucky thing, given the size and intensity of the storm, and fact that the tornado ground track was over 20 miles long. That same storm system spouted a rotating wall cloud, heavy winds and rain/hail that was was blowing sideways at my house a few miles to the south of the main tornadic cell. If the storm had been a few hundred yards south it would've hit a 15 story Embassy Suites hotel and quite possibly destroyed it. A few hundred yards further still and it would passed right through a large outdoor mall/shopping center packed with a thousand people or more doing some late Friday afternoon shopping and dining.

So in light of what just happened in Oklahoma, CBS deciding to just chill for a week or two doesn't bother me in the slightest. People died - many more were injured, lost homes, pets, livestock, or personal property, and many times that number know people who were affected.

*So in short, RunnerFL, it ain't about YOU, it's about all of THEM.*

Deal with it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> People get shot daily, car accidents happen daily, people die daily, it rains somewhere every day and so on... Using your example we should never air shows that show people being shot, car accidents, people dying, scenes with rain and so on... Yeah, sorry I don't need people deciding what I do and don't like based on "current events". Let me decide if I want to watch a show involving a tornado on a day there was a tornado, and that happens QUITE often this time of year.
> 
> And to answer your question... Yes, it would be ok to have shown a show about terrorists bringing down a building on 9/11. You don't have to watch it if you don't want to or let your DVR catch it and you watch it another day.
> 
> I don't need someone to "protect" me from TV shows that show things that happen in real life.


We are in complete agreement.

What might be a bit ironic is that nobody who was hurt ot nearly hurt or even nearby this tornado probably had the time, the proclivity, or even the opportunity, to be watching dumb sitcoms that night anyway, so they would not have been upset by the random coincidentality of a show that had a tornado as a plot point, _because they would not have been watching it!_

If you lived in that town or had relatives or friends in the path of that disaster, you should be out helping them as much as you can, and not gulping down cheese balls and sleeves of Pringles in front of the boob tube. And if you disagree with that, you can hardly be outraged that a show you watch has innocent coincidences with real life.

As for the rest of us, cut us a Freaking break. Stuff happens every day, and some of it is not good. But shows are just going to coincidentally air that feature issues that happen to some people every day, and there is just not much anyone can do about that. No one is out there moaning about that. It is what it is. That's how the world turns. So to yank any ep for anything starts to look hypocritical, because it is.

The _Hannibal _ep yank reasoning was ridiculous, and this one is even worse, except that this one is not a chunk taken out of the middle of a serialized story arc.

What is really gauling is that the ep yanks are NOT done out of sensitivity, NO they are NOT; they are done out of the FEAR of someone whining about it to others and making them look bad, or giving them 15 minutes of negative publicity on twitter. That means that *ep yanks are not done to be altruistic, they are done to be self-serving, and nothiing more.*


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

TomCat said:


> We are in complete agreement.
> 
> What might be a bit ironic is that nobody who was hurt ot nearly hurt or even nearby this tornado probably had the time, the proclivity, or even the opportunity, to be watching dumb sitcoms that night anyway, so they would not have been upset by the random coincidentality of a show that had a tornado as a plot point, _because they would not have been watching it!_
> 
> ...


Yanking an episode costs the networks money. That means someone had to authorize the (opportunity) cost. That doesn't seem very self-serving.

Comedy is all about timing. This was bad timing, given it was the very day it happened.

What if I had relatives or friends who lived in the area, but I live somewhere else. After I've verified they are ok, what do you expect me to do to assist them from 2,000 miles away on that night?

So you demand a break. because "[tornadoes] happen everyday". You are so incredibly hurt by an episode yank. You are forced to endure 30 minutes of intense pain of watching a re-run a week early. You might want to get your money back. Sue for triple damages. As, obviously this pain and agony is so much more than that suffered by the people in the storm...

I try to put myself in other people's shoes. To understand the pain, to empathize if possible. I'm kinda having problems seeing your pain here.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to be flippant... but doesn't Wizard of Oz air during tornado season quite a bit? Would that movie be pulled in a similar situation?

Several people have got this right, though... networks don't pull programs to be "sensitive"... they do it to avoid complaints AND to try and get some free P/R and publicity. IF it was about doing things to take their audience into account, then they probably wouldn't make an episode of any comedy that ever had a serious topic in the first place.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> You need some compassion! It's just TV!


Paul, you do realize you post your comment in the same post that you're quoting other people, right? You don't have to quote and then do a separate post with your comment. I know it helps your post count, but it's cumbersome in the context of the thread.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

So in the future, there's no reason for a network to yank prime-time programming for any reason!!

I don't use smilies but there's way too much crap in this thread!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> *So in short, RunnerFL, it ain't about YOU, it's about all of THEM.*
> 
> Deal with it.


Not once have I said it was about me. Maybe you should invest in some reading glasses.

And as far as "THEM", well they made the choice to live in OK, I didn't.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> We are in complete agreement.
> 
> What might be a bit ironic is that nobody who was hurt ot nearly hurt or even nearby this tornado probably had the time, the proclivity, or even the opportunity, to be watching dumb sitcoms that night anyway, so they would not have been upset by the random coincidentality of a show that had a tornado as a plot point, _because they would not have been watching it!_
> 
> ...


I agree 110%


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> So in the future, there's no reason for a network to yank prime-time programming for any reason!!
> 
> I don't use smilies but there's way too much crap in this thread!


An important point to keep in mind.

While CBS pulled a comedy show about a fictional tornado... News stations continued to show footage from the real-life devastation.

Now... if I was a victim OR a friend or family member of such devastation... I can tell you 100% I would be more depressed and bothered seeing more and more of the actual real-life devastation than I would have the fictional comedy.

So... while one arm of the networks pulls shows under the guise of "doing it for the people" another arm of the network shows more and more disturbing footage also under the guise of "doing it for the people"...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think several missed the sarcasm in my post above.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> I think several missed the sarcasm in my post above.


I'm sure I missed the sarcasm... and usually I'm so good at picking it up too. I always enjoy sarcasm.

(oh, and that wasn't sarcastic... I do enjoy sarcasm  )


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Question, did the BBC Networks and other British Networks yank all Cooking shows yesterday after Meat cleavers and knives were used in that tragic Terrorist attack yesterday?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I see them as the same. It's starting to get close to an argument like when someone drove their car into a market, killing a bunch of people that anything with a car in it would be pulled from the networks.

Similarly, if Discovery's North America first night ran after the tornado, I would not think it would be something that should be pulled.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm not sure I see them as the same. It's starting to get close to an argument like when someone drove their car into a market, killing a bunch of people that anything with a car in it would be pulled from the networks.
> 
> Similarly, if Discovery's North America first night ran after the tornado, I would not think it would be something that should be pulled.


Exactly my point


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I don't know of a good example here... but hypothetically...

IF there were a TV show that somehow glorified tornadoes, I could see pulling that. I don't think there are any TV shows or movies where a tornado was the hero though.

Like... when there have been TV shows or movies where the terrorist/villain was painted as a complex character that you were supposed to kind of root for... I see pulling that when a recent terrorist event has just aired, because nobody would want to watch a "yay terrorist underdogs" movie after a horrific real-world attack... but a movie where the terrorists get their come-uppance? That seems actually like exactly the kind of movie you'd want to watch after such a real-life event.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One thing for sure ... people are talking about Mike & Molly more than they have all season long. The decision must have been a good one.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

James Long said:


> One thing for sure ... people are talking about Mike & Molly more than they have all season long. The decision must have been a good one.


It's a great show, people should be talking about it and maybe Molly hopefully is pregnant would be revealed


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> It's a great show, people should be talking about it and maybe Molly hopefully is pregnant would be revealed


That is one popular guess as to the important information they reveal to each other.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yanking an episode costs the networks money. That means someone had to authorize the (opportunity) cost. That doesn't seem very self-serving.
> 
> Comedy is all about timing. This was bad timing, given it was the very day it happened.
> 
> ...


Well, sure. Peace. Above all.

But _WHAT _pain? I could give a rat's hat what they put on. I have no pain, I just watch something else. People are going to act stupidly, and network programmers are certainly not immune. I have no way to keep them from beiing stupid.

It's not about how it hurts me or you; it's about how stupid and self-serving and hypocritical it is.

And the depth of others' pain, which in the case of Oklahoma is indeed significant compared to the annoying inconvenience of my DVR recording an ep thinking it is one thing (a new ep) while in reality it is something completely different, is _COMPLETELY BESIDE THE POINT_. So stop pretending that there is some connection there. Compare them, and yes, it sounds trivial. So _STOP COMPARING THEM._

People whine because someone hacks their FaceBook account, and meanwhile our kids in Afghanistan are dying for no good reason. Sure, that ultimate price is comparatively high and makes the whining seem trivial, but again, _those are two different things_. Stop trying to connect them. Any of us would gladly give FaceBook the boot for good if it meant our kids never had to die in a foriegn land for no good reason; we are not monsters after all, but let's have some perspective. How bad something else might be does not matter and is not relevant to the discussion. This is still a real issue, and a real stupid one at that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Episode is scheduled for Thursday, may 30. 

Big hullabaloo about making a safe decision to postpone a whole week to just avoid the day it was happening. CBS made the right decision. They didn't cancel. They just said that was not the right day. Anybody dumping on them is either whining or looking for an argument.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn tornados trying to take our freedom away from us. I'm hoping the CIA investigates these tornados as fully and deeply as possible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Episode is scheduled for Thursday, may 30.
> 
> Big hullabaloo about making a safe decision to postpone a whole week to just avoid the day it was happening. CBS made the right decision. They didn't cancel. They just said that was not the right day. Anybody dumping on them is either whining or looking for an argument.


The point some have been making, though... is that CBS is in no way a "hero" here. They only did this for themselves, for publicity, to make themselves look good. Please lets not put CBS on the hero pedestal where people who did heroic things during the tornadoes to save others belong.

That's what irks me. I can watch my TV anytime... I just don't like when people or organizations try to take advantage of a disaster for their own public image.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The point some have been making, though... is that CBS is in no way a "hero" here. They only did this for themselves, for publicity, to make themselves look good. Please lets not put CBS on the hero pedestal where people who did heroic things during the tornadoes to save others belong.
> 
> That's what irks me. I can watch my TV anytime... I just don't like when people or organizations try to take advantage of a disaster for their own public image.


That was perfect  'Bravo! Encore!'


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The point some have been making, though... is that CBS is in no way a "hero" here.


Not a hero, just respectful.
It is only TV.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't watch this show but have to chuckle at this thread. Syfy postponed an episode of Haven after the Newtown shootings. I don't recall much angst over that decision.

As several have said, it's only TV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or Stephen King pulling an entire novel out of print after school shootings.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

klang said:


> I don't watch this show but have to chuckle at this thread. Syfy postponed an episode of Haven after the Newtown shootings. I don't recall much angst over that decision.
> 
> As several have said, it's only TV.


It's a great Comedy and it feels wonderful to have a big laugh and many so called comedies just don't have the laugh factor to get your minds off of things in the news. And being that it's a comedy I can't see anyone getting killed off by this episode in question. We all have opinions and are very much entitled to them


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The point some have been making, though... is that CBS is in no way a "hero" here. They only did this for themselves, for publicity, to make themselves look good. Please lets not put CBS on the hero pedestal where people who did heroic things during the tornadoes to save others belong.
> 
> That's what irks me. I can watch my TV anytime... I just don't like when people or organizations try to take advantage of a disaster for their own public image.


How do you know? How are you so certain?

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> How do you know? How are you so certain?


How do I know CBS did it for their own gain? Because CBS was the only entity who benefits from pulling the episode. People who would have been depressed by the episode would not have watched, people in the disaster would not have watched, and people outside of the disaster who were not affected would not have complained about CBS airing the episode.

Only CBS stands to "win" in the court of public appeal by pulling the episode and airing it later.

And... they are now going to air it on May 30th according to an earlier post in this thread. Is it safe to air now because everyone displaced by the storm is happy in their new homes? All injuries from the storm are healed? Isn't it just as likely someone affected by the storm is going to see this episode next week and be just as offended/depressed then? BUT CBS will air the episode then anyway, because they want their sponsor money and more people will probably watch it because of CBS having postponed and garnered some public good will... so in the end CBS wins, while actually doing no real positive thing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How do I know CBS did it for their own gain? Because CBS was the only entity who benefits from pulling the episode. People who would have been depressed by the episode would not have watched, people in the disaster would not have watched, and people outside of the disaster who were not affected would not have complained about CBS airing the episode.
> 
> Only CBS stands to "win" in the court of public appeal by pulling the episode and airing it later.
> 
> And... they are now going to air it on May 30th according to an earlier post in this thread. Is it safe to air now because everyone displaced by the storm is happy in their new homes? All injuries from the storm are healed? Isn't it just as likely someone affected by the storm is going to see this episode next week and be just as offended/depressed then? BUT CBS will air the episode then anyway, because they want their sponsor money and more people will probably watch it because of CBS having postponed and garnered some public good will... so in the end CBS wins, while actually doing no real positive thing in the grand scheme of things.


Yeah, I now look forward to this episode less then I did a week and a half ago. And I've never missed an episode until they cancelled last weeks for trying to be to PC which really has turned me off.......


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How do I know CBS did it for their own gain? Because CBS was the only entity who benefits from pulling the episode. People who would have been depressed by the episode would not have watched, people in the disaster would not have watched, and people outside of the disaster who were not affected would not have complained about CBS airing the episode.
> 
> Only CBS stands to "win" in the court of public appeal by pulling the episode and airing it later.
> 
> And... they are now going to air it on May 30th according to an earlier post in this thread. Is it safe to air now because everyone displaced by the storm is happy in their new homes? All injuries from the storm are healed? Isn't it just as likely someone affected by the storm is going to see this episode next week and be just as offended/depressed then? BUT CBS will air the episode then anyway, because they want their sponsor money and more people will probably watch it because of CBS having postponed and garnered some public good will... so in the end CBS wins, while actually doing no real positive thing in the grand scheme of things.


So CBS, who will lose short-term money because of this, can only have yanked this because of PR points? There is no possible way, none whatsoever that they could have postponed the episode because they truly were being respectful for the situation?

How would anyone know which it is? Wouldn't there need to be some sign, like real evidence?

Peace,
Tom


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> So CBS, who will lose short-term money because of this, can only have yanked this because of PR points? There is no possible way, none whatsoever that they could have postponed the episode because they truly were being respectful for the situation?
> 
> How would anyone know which it is? Wouldn't there need to be some sign, like real evidence?
> 
> ...


Prove it wrong, your the one that's saying it can't be. We now live in a society where humans will be able to marry animals in due time, America has changed for the worst it's now smoke & mirrors of the worst kind, money is there God....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

oldschoolecw said:


> Prove it wrong, your the one that's saying it can't be. We now live in a society where humans will be able to marry animals in due time, America has changed for the worst it's now smoke & mirrors of the worst kind, money is there God....


Wow, that brings us way off topic.

And no, I'm not saying that it is or isn't simple respect. I'm keeping an open mind. And asking questions of thems who are "certain" it can only be one way. The burden typically falls upon thems who make the statements as though fact...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Is it epic to them? Absolutely... However in the grand scale of things this isn't an "epic storm" at all.


My use of the term "epic" was not about the storm per se, but more about the coverage. It seemed to be about on the same scale as the Joplin and Tuscaloosa tornados. It was in the news cycle on most stations for 2 days. A regular tornado does not get that much attention. I would guess that part of it is due to the fact that the initial reports were of 20+ elementary students being killed. At one point, even around the time that M&M was scheduled to air, the death toll was approaching 100. Seems like they double counted many and was revised down the next day.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Regarding CBS... Why is airing the same episode a week later any more proper than airing it the day it was scheduled? IF the reason for pulling it was out of sensitivity and concern for those affected and displaced by the tornado... then airing the episode 1 week later makes no sense. Some people now still aren't full to terms with just what they have lost. People in the midst of that kind of destruction don't get over it in a week.

IF CBS truly cares and truly believes that episode was offensive last week... then they should think it is just as offensive this week. What has changed?

Now, I don't think they should have pulled it at all... but they did... so what is their thought process that last week it would have been insensitive BUT this week is ok? That's why I can question their motives and be pretty sure they are doing it for their bottom line... and not out of any concern for anyone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> My use of the term "epic" was not about the storm per se, but more about the coverage. It seemed to be about on the same scale as the Joplin and Tuscaloosa tornados. It was in the news cycle on most stations for 2 days. A regular tornado does not get that much attention. I would guess that part of it is due to the fact that the initial reports were of 20+ elementary students being killed. At one point, even around the time that M&M was scheduled to air, the death toll was approaching 100. Seems like they double counted many and was revised down the next day.


IMO, the tornado was covered so much because of the kids killed and trapped in the school.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Regarding CBS... Why is airing the same episode a week later any more proper than airing it the day it was scheduled? IF the reason for pulling it was out of sensitivity and concern for those affected and displaced by the tornado... then airing the episode 1 week later makes no sense. Some people now still aren't full to terms with just what they have lost. People in the midst of that kind of destruction don't get over it in a week.
> 
> IF CBS truly cares and truly believes that episode was offensive last week... then they should think it is just as offensive this week. What has changed?
> 
> Now, I don't think they should have pulled it at all... but they did... so what is their thought process that last week it would have been insensitive BUT this week is ok? That's why I can question their motives and be pretty sure they are doing it for their bottom line... and not out of any concern for anyone.


This isn't all or nothing. Timing does play a part. A joke on the day of can be rude and insensitive. After time has passed, when healing has started and the wound isn't raw, it's not quite as bad.

Had CBS pulled it forever, then they would be joining the overly zealous PC crowd they are already being accused of.

So the evidence is because they pulled it they are guilty. Still no indication of what a truly sensitive person would have done differently. Interesting...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the most overly sensitive people in the world are those who are bent out of shape over the temporary delay in airing a TV show.

It is a TV show!

Sometimes I wonder how much people have lost perspective in America. This thread is a good example of how much fuss can be made over something so unimportant. Never has so much angst been expressed over such an unimportant issue.

BTW: If it was such an important TV show where are the Mike & Molly threads? No one cared enough about the show until one episode was delayed?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair... I don't watch the show anyway... I have been part of the conversation responding as I would have IF it were a show that I watched.

Fiction is fiction. Watching the show doesn't make tornadoes go away nor does it make them happen... not watching doesn't diminish the damage already done.

I see no correlation that networks (like CBS) try and make between a fictional TV show and a real-life event.

I actually don't care if they show it or not, since I don't watch it... but pulling it under the guise of "doing it for sensitivity" is a ruse. IF they had that kind of sensitivity for real, then they wouldn't have paid for an episode of a show that featured a tornado in a comedy in the first place. Lots of tornadoes strike every year... so are we saying that IF this one in Oklahoma had been only half as bad then it would be ok to air the show? Where is that line drawn? And what happens if another tornado strikes somewhere this week, will they postpone the episode again?

This is really just CBS trying to get some good will. Remember, this is the same CBS that has had a lot of bad will this year (remember CES and the CNET award?) so this is a chance for them to try and get some good PR for a change. That's all a company/network like this really has in mind.

A truly sensitive person to such things (and I think I've already said this a couple of times)... would either not make the episode in the first place, knowing there is the possibility that it would air during tornado season and might cause conflict... OR would air it anyway and USE that air-time to run a scroll with information on how to support the recovery efforts and use commercial breaks to inform people about tornado safety... also, a disclaimer at the start of the show indicating remorse for the victims and sympathy for the survivors and warning that the plot of the show involves a tornado.

That, to me, would seem to be more indicative of a network that cared... rather than one looking for ratings and publicity.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I actually don't care if they show it or not, since I don't watch it... but pulling it under the guise of "doing it for sensitivity" is a ruse. IF they had that kind of sensitivity for real, then they wouldn't have paid for an episode of a show that featured a tornado in a comedy in the first place.


I hope that we never get to that level of network control. There are some things that are never funny ... hopefully writers have the sensibility to keep that stuff out of their shows or go work for Comedy Central or another cable channel where no topic is safe from being mocked. (Fox's animation might be another outlet for a person's insensitive humor.)

The network says they pulled the show for sensitivity. You are calling them liars. Why is it so hard to believe that some executive saw that on the evening's schedule and didn't simply do what the press release said ... pulled the episode for a more appropriate time.

Perhaps an overreaction ... but this deep jump into conspiracy theories is far worse than anything CBS did.



Stewart Vernon said:


> This is really just CBS trying to get some good will. Remember, this is the same CBS that has had a lot of bad will this year (remember CES and the CNET award?) so this is a chance for them to try and get some good PR for a change.


What about CES and the CNET award? Does anyone outside of satellite forums even care about that? Perhaps some techies who see CNET as compromised and biased after the incident. Nothing CBS does short of selling CNET or publishing a retraction/apology will fix CNET's reputation. CNET could ignore CBS' mandate to try to clear their own reputation.

It is not all about us.



Stewart Vernon said:


> That, to me, would seem to be more indicative of a network that cared... rather than one looking for ratings and publicity.


It is your assumption that they were looking for ratings ... and perhaps now they will get them (over 100 posts here about the show can't be all bad). But it is also possible that they simply thought the show was in bad taste for that evening. Unless proven otherwise why can the network not be taken at their word? Or do networks have to be evil?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The point some have been making, though... is that CBS is in no way a "hero" here. They only did this for themselves, for publicity, to make themselves look good. Please lets not put CBS on the hero pedestal where people who did heroic things during the tornadoes to save others belong.
> 
> That's what irks me. I can watch my TV anytime... I just don't like when people or organizations try to take advantage of a disaster for their own public image.


Who is making them out to be heroes? It is pretty much a slam dunk decision. No matter how many lives wound up lost or not, this was a big story of tragedy playing out on TV screens and it was a no brainer to not have a comedy on that probably made light of tornadoes. It was just the right decision. Not because of some heroism or some cause. Just because it was sensitive and sensitive, when you rely on the good will of the people to buy your product, is good business sense.

As for CBS. They didn't grandstand. They didn't say "aren't we great." They just quietly rescheduled the show an appropriate week and a half later.

Seems the only people distorting this as some great morality issue are those who think they have a right to watch a TV show no matter what is going on. Those of us agreeing with cbs's decision are just saying it was right. They didn't do nor did they claim anything heroic. They just made the right decision. That does not make for heroism in my book unless the right decision is a hard one. This was an easy one an would be done by 100% of the entertainment business.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

clearly people think differently .. this is one of a few threads recently that make that point definitively clear.

CBS made a wise business move and if I were them I would have done exactly the same thing. That wise business move was respecting that real life is more important than fictional life. It's very easy to look back and say that CBS did the wrong thing, but they did the wrong thing for the right reason. There was very little time for the execs to make a call on this one. Heck, in hindsight, they probably should have just pulled the episode and rather than saying anything about the tornado in the episode they should have said that it was preempted due to the tornado coverage .. Nobody would have thought twice about that statment.

The funny thing is .. with all of the time shifting people do anyway what difference does it really make? Surely there's something more compelling to watch or do than worry about a single 30 minute TV show.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

For what it's worth, I saw the episode in question over the weekend. Apparently it ran as scheduled in Canada last week as the copy I saw had the "CityTV" logo.

Yeah, a bad storm is a major part of the plot and there are times where the characters are paying attention to the news listening to where funnel clouds are sighted and/or touching down.

I really didn't think the delay was that big of a deal. To be honest I have more irritation at network stations who squash an entire program to put up a crawl for school closings that have been announced "the night before" and constantly run that list for the entire program EXCEPT when the commercials are running.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Episode is scheduled for Thursday, may 30.
> 
> Big hullabaloo about making a safe decision to postpone a whole week to just avoid the day it was happening. CBS made the right decision. They didn't cancel. They just said that was not the right day. Anybody dumping on them is either whining or looking for an argument.


Anyone that wants to record this, check your ToDo list, or whatever your favorite provider calls it. Since it was preempted at the last minute, and isn't flagged as new, my DVR wasn't going to record it.

With the weather reports, it will be interesting to see what happens. Hopefully no major tornadoes.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Bailed on this thread several pages back. Didn't like where it was going.

Ad Blurb on the local news says it's airing tonight ..... during another major severe weather outbreak across many states.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

djlong said:


> Yeah, a bad storm is a major part of the plot and there are times where the characters are paying attention to the news listening to where funnel clouds are sighted and/or touching down.


I certainly would not want to use the episode as a tornado safety video. People standing around outside watching stuff blow around ... going to other people's houses instead of taking shelter ... driving in the storm ... and then when "it hits" standing in a circle in a basement. But the show is a comedy.

BTW: This is the first episode I have watched and probably will be the last. Kind of a bland group of people for a comedy.


----------

